# Find your cheap international flights?



## rosydovey (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi,

Find your cheap international flights? How ? Anyone who get.....


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Flightcentre, wotif, webjet, Skyscanner are all pretty safe options.


----------



## brianansh (Mar 22, 2017)

compare the price always on skyscanner, farecompare, cheapskyflights to find the deals in busy seasons as well if you're flexible in travel dates.


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

i have used skyscanner too the last 10 months, by far and away the cheapest flights for sure.
I just booked a return two week trip to manila in July for $400, yet when i tried most of the other sites is was more like double or even treble!
one thing i did notice was that skyscanner gave a great price, then when you click through it jumps up, so it pays to keep trying different dates also try again one day after another, that too made a difference


----------



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

It is advisable to book a flight at least 3 months before your actual date of departure. I noticed that booking on a Tuesday or a Wednesday is much cheaper.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Skyscanner is a good tool, with up to date specials & try to repeat the the search as many times as you can for different dates, as there could be only one cheaper flight in a 5 or 10 day period.


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

Skyscanner is definitely the best to me!


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

I use a cool app called Hopper but I don't book through it unless needed. It shows some really cheap deals.


----------

